# Obama wins Nobel Peace Prize



## mesovortex (Oct 4, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/eu_nobel_peace



So... yeah.... he won....

and this is not a joke.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

no its not...but WHAT did he do to deserve this is what am thinking!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Zakk said:


> no its not...but WHAT did he do to deserve this is what am thinking!


The man has less than 200 days served in the U.S. Senate and less than a year's worth time served as the President. Even during that time he hasn't done squat other than spend money we don't have and raise taxes.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Ha! Our primeminister lowered taxes so much here.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

This was a kind of "huh, what" for me too. Give a peace prize to the man in charge of two wars? I don't pretend to understand European politics. It seems to a be a "congratulations, you're not GWB prize". The TV was saying Obama couldn't really refuse it but it was going to hurt him politically. They didn't do him any favors. 

Interesting the way enough money and 'prestige' can get even world leaders to jump up and pay attention. Remember the Nobel fortune came from explosives.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't know why Obama got a Nobel peace prize. He has done really nothing to deserve it yet, he even admitted as much when he found out. Personally by giving him the prize now I think the Nobel Award has lost alot of it's credibilty. The fault lies not with Obama, but the Nobel commity.


----------



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree, the committee is at fault...seriously....we are not peaceful right now...and he is OUR leader.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

no fault of Obama here...someone must have spiked the water supply to the Nobel board/commitee members houses with some "Stupid" drug!!! they must have been really out of their head to do this.

EMC is right. he is gonna draw a heck of a lotta flake for this.


----------



## mesovortex (Oct 4, 2009)

Read off some where about some interesting view point of why Obama would get the Nobel Peace Prize. It is basically Europe telling him to withdraw troops from Middle East and don't start another war. The Nobel Peace Prize is a political move to restrict Obama rather than praise him for whatever reason they come up with. Interesting point.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't really understand the committee's reasoning here, but I have not taken the Nobel Peace Prize seriously since they gave it to Yasir Arafat.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh no, we can't bomb Iran, I'd have to give back the peace prize. Yeah, right.


----------



## mesovortex (Oct 4, 2009)

Nobel Prize outside of science is pretty much a joke, no doubt about that.

However, the article pointed out that this is more like emancipation proclamation during the civil war years. If Europe help the south in anyway would means that they support slavery. In this case, they award Obama with Nobel Peace Prize so if US goes to war later, the European nations have a good excuse to go against US's decision.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

The funny thing is, for him to have won he would have had to have been nominated before the cut-off date, which was only a few weeks after being inaugurated. 

Eh, lots of random people have won. But, if there's one thing Obama has done, it's try to restart the diplomacy among nations that was neglected by Bush, which I think is what the prize was for.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Al gore won last year..so. watcha expect? just saying. And yeah shev, the nonimations were "due" a few weeks after the inauguration so any excuse that he "brought the world together in G20 stuff" would have not happened yet/


----------

